# EMDR



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I've heard that EMDR has been fairly effective when used to treat trauma-based mental illness. However, it seems to be a bit flakey to me. There have been some positive studies done on it but it doesn't seem as if there is any explanation for how it works. If I'm wrong please correct me. Has anyone else had experience with this? Has it worked or had any effect at all?


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

What does EMDR stand for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Eye Movement Desensitisation something...too lazy to Google right now. 

My councellor mentioned it, so as and when I get it, I'll let you know...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I thought EMDR sounded like rubbish myself when I read about it and what it is supposed to do but after trying it myself I was amazed by the effects it had. I saw someone who uses hand pulses and sound beeps rather than eye movements which bilaterally stimulate the body so when you think about a memory your whole brain is used (traumatic or anxiety ridden memory is usually more right brain dominant).

Im sure you all have memories from the past which when they come up you dislike the emotion brought up, like a time in the past you were embarissed or acted like an idiot, and every time the memory comes up you are averse to it and try to avoid it, well after you do EMDR all the negative emotion involved is gone and the memory is neutral!

Also what supprised me the most is the physical effect it had, as I could feel changes in tension and what felt like energy streams in my back and neck. It is recognised as an official treatment for PTSD by all the main psychological institutions in the US and UK and if you want to read many testimonials check out:
http://www.behavior.net/bolforums/forum ... 73603&f=16


----------

